# ? honda 4 wheeler oil/transmission ?



## sea trout

Hello y'all and thanks for helpin me with 4wheeler questions in the past!!!!!!!!!!!!

Our early 2000's model Honda forman 450 with foot shifter started shifting hard yesterday.
At one point halfway through our 3 hour ride through woods and log roads I went to change up a gear and the machine just rattled and would not pull as if the gear did not engage. So I downshifted and the Honda continued to pull in that gear. Then I upshifted and the 4wheeler continued to pull as normal the rest of the ride.
HOWEVER! Since that initial malfunction, the gears shift harder than normal. It sounds like their grindin and then slammin into gear.

I checked for a tranny dipstick this morning and only could find one screw out check stick that I always thought was the oil stick.
I can see the fluid in the reservoir but the fluid does not reach the stick.

My question is...Does this 4wheeler have a engine and transmission like a car with a dipstick for each?
Or is that one stick for the only oil my Honda foreman takes?
And what would I add to that reservoir? Regular oil? Special atv oil? Other?

Thanks for any and all help!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm gonna see if anything comes up on you tube too.


----------



## Backlasher82

The engine oil also lubricates the transmission. Honda recommends their GN4 10W/40 oil.

Edit: Sorry, I wasn't very clear, there isn't a separate transmission dipstick. The engine and transmission is all one unit lubricated by the same oil.


----------



## sea trout

Thanks backlasher! I put half a quart in and it got to the first line on the stick.
The stick doesn't say full or stop.
I used a quart of 10-40 racing division lubricants, KAL-GARD, PRO-COMP4.
But I only used half of it to reach the first line on the stick.
I'll keep an I on it.
That's the oil I had in my garage forever. A cycle shop gave it to me for my Kawasaki atv but I never used it. I hope that's ok!!!!


----------



## Backlasher82

sea trout said:


> Thanks backlasher! I put half a quart in and it got to the first line on the stick.
> The stick doesn't say full or stop.
> I used a quart of 10-40 racing division lubricants, KAL-GARD, PRO-COMP4.
> But I only used half of it to reach the first line on the stick.
> I'll keep an I on it.
> That's the oil I had in my garage forever. A cycle shop gave it to me for my Kawasaki atv but I never used it. I hope that's ok!!!!



The first line is the low level mark, bring it on up to to the top line and it'll be full.


----------



## sea trout

Ok I will thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## au7126

As above poster said same oil for everthing so I only  use the Honda oil . Supposed  to have additive for clutches also. Think I would change and have a fresh fill of the correct oil.


----------



## chadf

Pm if u have further ?'s


----------



## lonewolf247

The above posters are correct about the oil. If you don't buy the Honda oil, at least buy an oil specifically designed for the wet clutches in ATV's. There are a few other brands, I know Valvoline ATV and I think Mobile makes them.

However, absolutely don't run it with low oil level. Check your Manuel, but I know mine is checked without screwing the dipstick back in, and that makes a difference. You wanna fill it to the top line, and always make sure it's at least between the two lines to operate it. 

At this point, I'd drain it out and refill it with the correct oil, and I'd do a filter change too, but be cautioned to take note of which way the filter came out because it can be put in backwards and will burn the engine up pretty quickly.

Once you get the right amount of the correct oil in it, see if the shifting improves to make sure you didn't damage the clutches, or the transmission.


----------



## sea trout

ok guys thanks!!!!!!


----------



## Napi

If you change the oil and still have problems, your clutch plates could be sticking. It's been a while since I did it. Seems like I had it in second gear while giving it gas and braking at the same time off and on. Do a google search for sticking clutch/hard shifting. It's basically shocking the plates causing them to slip a bit. Worked like a charm on my Rancher 350.


----------

